# Boot an old PC from USB stick (Dell Dimension 4100)



## GuruPitka (Dec 31, 2008)

I know how to boot a PC using a USB stick, however, I am seeking advice or knowhow from someone who has been able to successfully boot an older PC, such as Dell Dimension 4100 using a USB stick. There is no such option in the BIOS aside from ARMD-FDD and ARMD-HDD besides IDE and CD Drives. 

If this is not possible, how can one boot this PC from a Network card? 

This is incase of a virus attack. I have set up a Dell Dimension 4100 for my wife, however it has no CD/DVD, and only a small HDD. If anything goes wrong, I would like to be able to boot it off a USB. 

Thanks gents! 

Cheers and Happy NewYear!


----------



## imai (Dec 8, 2011)

You may be interested in this link Boot From a USB Drive Even if your BIOS Won’t Let You - How-To Geek


----------

